
UK issues first-ever GDPR notice in connection to Facebook data scandal - tareqak
https://www.zdnet.com/article/uk-issues-first-ever-gdpr-notice-in-connection-to-facebook-data-scandal/
======
tareqak
PDF of the notice: [https://ico.org.uk/media/2259362/r-letter-ico-to-
aiq-060718....](https://ico.org.uk/media/2259362/r-letter-ico-to-
aiq-060718.pdf)

